# MSI GPU with ASUS Motherboard? Help with RGB



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 29, 2017)

So i have an *MSI Gaming X Trio GTX 1080 Ti* card and *Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING* Intel Motherboard, MSI Card comes with *Msi Mystic* Light and the asus board comes with *Asus Aura* Sync, i know using 2 different software's to controls RGB's will be bad and read some RGB's going dead cause of using 2 different software's (at least the ram RGB's died in someone's case). I am scared and dont want to kill off my RGB's as this is a brand new system and it really costed me a lot of money and effort. I want to keep it simple and just want to use the asus aura sync as i also use it control my ram RGB's, so my question is will there be any problems/complications in using asus aura to control the MSI GPU? or should i use the MSI mystic light for the GPU ? wont they conflict ? Please help


----------



## Hockster (Dec 29, 2017)

Aura won't control the lights on the MSi card. You have to use Mystic Light. Having both installed won't cause any issues at all. I've got two MSi 1080's on an Asus board.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 29, 2017)

Hockster said:


> Aura won't control the lights on the MSi card. You have to use Mystic Light. Having both installed won't cause any issues at all. I've got two MSi 1080's on an Asus board.


 Really ? wow that's relaxing to know. Thank you


----------



## Hockster (Dec 29, 2017)

You're welcome. make sure to post some pics of the rig in the huge thread we have going.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 29, 2017)

Hockster said:


> You're welcome. make sure to post some pics of the rig in the huge thread we have going.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/



well that's going to take a while  cause some parts are still missing and out of stock so i am looking for decent alternatives. But i will for sure when i am done . Thank you


----------



## jaleb (Aug 31, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Aura won't control the lights on the MSi card. You have to use Mystic Light. Having both installed won't cause any issues at all. I've got two MSi 1080's on an Asus board.


Hi. Sorry for bringing up an old thread. But I want to ask since I also am using asus board with msi gpu. Thing is, before I installed dragon center and mystic light for the gpu, aura was working just fine. But after installing msi's, aura service couldnt get available, unabling aura and livedash to run. So, may I know how you configure these softwares to be able to run along together? Oh and I already untick the option to let mystic light overwrite other third party rgb software but still it didnt work.


----------



## harm9963 (Aug 12, 2021)

Have a new MSI 3080Ti card, how to turn on RGB on ASUS MB ,mystic light wont run  on this platform.


----------



## PsyaNyde (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah, i have the same problem, msi rtx 2080 super gaming x trio in a gigabyte aorus elite motherboard, msi center won't even install. So no gfx card rgb control. I ended up using this: *OpenRGB*


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 14, 2021)

PsyaNyde said:


> Yeah, i have the same problem, msi rtx 2080 super gaming x trio in a gigabyte aorus elite motherboard, msi center won't even install. So no gfx card rgb control. I ended up using this: *OpenRGB*



OpenRGB is a great alternative, never personally got to use it and today I am running a Gigabyte Z590 Vision G and a MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X OC.

But I can manage with just Gigabyte's solution because my RTX 3090 doesn't have RGB but I still wish it was my RTX 3090 was the Gigabyte Vision model so it will match my colour scheme maybe one day it will get to match


----------

